

Man tracks down stolen iPhone using location app, resulting in fist fight - bitcartel
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2259611/Man-tracks-stolen-iPhone-using-location-app-films-violent-confrontation-thief.html

======
deeqkah
Link to the video - <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOWGEArhKU8>

